# Timeframe for Overgrowth to Develop



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,I've had IBS for over 25 years. (I developed it at age 10 after being treated with Flagyl three times for Giardia.) For the past five years my symptoms had been 100% under control. Then this past July I started having symptoms unlike any I had had before (oily stools, tremendous gas, great urgency and needing to get the the bathroom within minutes, D 10-20 minutes after eating, especially after eating starches). I thought it was simply the IBS (due to the stress of returning to work after being home with my son for three years), but as time went on I felt strongly it must be something else and my doctor agreed. I was tested for Celiac (negative with bloodwork and endoscopy biopsies).My lactulose breath test to test for lactose intolerance (which I am not) was interesting. My initial reading (after fasting, before ingesting lactose) was 25. The doctor said 0-5 would be expected. For this reason he is thinking I may have SIBO. I have a colonoscopy this coming Tuesday to rule out antyhing else and then if nothing turns up he will treat me with Xifaxan.Here's my question. My husband and I had a SEVERE case of food poisoning (cross contamination which happened at home) in March of 2007, which required an ER visit and several IV's. I know from Dr. Pimentel's research that he believes that most people with IBS/SIBO get it through some kind of toxin or food poisioning and then the toxin stays in your gut and builds up the bad bacteria. Is there any kind of timeline for this ? My symptoms started over a year after the food poisoning episode. Just wondering if there might be a connection with that and the SIBO. I'm planning on mentioning this to my doctor on Tuesday when I go for my colonoscopy, but wondered if something a year before the symptoms started will sound crazy...Thanks!Nicole


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a connection, but it depends entirely on several things1. WHat the original bacterial infection was precisely 2. what the environment is that the bacteria are growing in3. what food the bacteria are eating4. if the bacteria are helped along by antibiotics or other pathogen eliminating drugsas they are in teh gut they have the warm wet environment that they love. if you are eating the type of foods that they love to feed from they will grow fast. if you have taken antibiotics and not followed up with strong probiotics they will come back with a vengence. if you had started a course of strong probiotics as symptoms of the original infection where starting to die down, there would have been a 80% chance of eradicating the original bacterial problem alltogether. starting a strong course of pro biotics now and through out the treatment with xifax will increase your chances of bacterial rebalance by 60% as long as the pro biotics are continued for several months after the xif has stopped, and then taken at a maintanance dose for a following 6 to 12 months on a rotation of different strains in doses of 2 - 5 billion per day dependant on bacterial analysis in a lab. hope this helpsIan


----------



## xoMARIAxo (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey there!I know this is a little late, but this is exactly how I got it...food poisioning. How are things going for you now that its Decemeber? Did you try the Xifaxin and Probiotics? I just finished the last of my 30 day dosage....Hope you are better!xoxo Maria


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Nicole,My bloody IBS started with food poisoning. I baked chicken in the gas oven for 20 minutes only. I was in big rush. Then I saw the chicken was undercooked, kind of raw but I thought I'd get away with it. I didn't for 9 years . First I had diarrea with blood in the stool then gas, bloating. I could control it with all kinds of meds. but every time I had to take antibiotics I had a long long time flare up. I am scared to take XIFAXAN for bacteria overgrowth. Any thoughts or experience with XIF will be appreciated. Rubin 10


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I did two courses of Xifaxan. Neither course helped me one bit. But there were absolutely no detectable side effects for me. Nothing to be afraid of. Just damn expensive.


----------



## Saxman (Aug 28, 2009)

I concur with what another user just said. I took Xifaxan (Rifaximin) for 10 days at a high dose and it did absolutely nothing (except make the pharmaceutical company and my doctor a little richer). However, no side effects and basically harmless as compared to the more dangerous antibiotics, like Neomycin or Cipro.


----------



## smell the coffee (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello,This is my first post. I also tried Xifaxin for 10 days. No side effects and no relief of symptoms. I was diagnosed with SIBO using the breath test. I am going to do the test again it tomorrow. I bought Dr. Pimentel's book and gave it to my Doctor. She is actually a Physician's Assistant (PA) at a GIs office. She is the first one to diagnose me after countless visits to the GP and thousands of dollars in tests. I have an appointment with Dr. Pimentel in December. Meanwhile my PA said she will work with me to aggressively attack the bug. I've had SIBO for 8 months. My heart goes out to those people who have been suffering for years. This truly limits quality of life. By late afternoon my pain level is a 7 or 8. It feels like someone has staple gunned my guts together and they are tearing apart. I have fybromialgia, my hair is falling out. Last week I went to another GI for a consult and he literally rolled his eyes at me when I told him I had tested positive for SIBO! He he said he didn't trust the test, he didn't believe SIBO by itself was a diagnosis. He asked me if I drank a lot of sodas, because perhaps I just had some trapped gas. The only relief I have had in the past 8 months was when I did the cleanout for the colonoscopy using Go-Litely. I felt GREAT for 5 weeks. So I am going to do the Go-Litley cleanout again and try Xifaxin with the Neomyacin. Has anyone ever done this? Thank you


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Moises,Thank you for the response. All other responses were like yours. Why would I try Zyfax?I came to the conclusion that we the IBS patients have to do the following;Be content with the very strict diet especially not to fret about a few allowed foodsNo packaged food.Take the best available enzymes for the small bowel. ex: Digest GoldTake probiotics for the colon.Have a very experienced acupunturist.Avoid stress.Count our blessings. It's not a cancer we are fighting with.That's all. Love to all, Rubin 10


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello, Smell thecoffee,Go-Litley is laxative , right?. Is it prescroption? I'd like to try it. I've had IBS for 9 years. My cramps used to be with the rectal bleeding. I've had 5 colonoscopies. The doctors were looking for cancer. Thank goodnes Negative. My IBS is C. Now when I have cramps. I use charcoal , bentyl -2 caps not one as doctors recommend or Tramadol for pain.Not much fun but it's not a tragedy either.


----------



## smell the coffee (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello Rubin, Yes, it is a prescription. What cleanout did you use when you did your colonoscopy before? Did you get relief?


----------

